# Urine..... dark yellow



## Hlanderr (Nov 13, 2005)

Recently I have upped my water intake, as I am preparing for a cycle.

Also, for the first time, I started to take a multivitamin...

After taking it, the next few urinations are, well, a dark yellow..... I've been under the assumption that a clear urination means your getting enough water, and yellow is not.

BUT, I have also heard that this is the waste of the vitamins, moreso what the body doesn't need.

Do you guys get this? Should I be drinking more water at the time I take this vitamin? I take it with food almost every time (after a meal when I get back to my dorm).


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Nov 13, 2005)

multivitamins will do that.


----------



## kenwood (Nov 13, 2005)

my piss is clear sometimes and sometimes dark yellow and sometimes light yellow....since i started taking creatine caps. and my piss has been clear


----------



## kenwood (Nov 13, 2005)

i also take multi-vitamins


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2005)

My piss comes out flouresant yellow with all the vitamins I take. 
I don't think its sopposed to be dark at all.



Now when I drink alot of coffee it stinks...anyone else?


----------



## Hlanderr (Nov 13, 2005)

hmmm i dont drink coffee....

but thanks for the replys.... i was considering drinking like a pint with my multivitamin


----------



## JimDugba (Nov 13, 2005)

Doesnt darker urine indicate a higher nitrogen content? I would think that as protein is synthesized into amino acids a large byproduct would be nitrogen.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2005)

*Urine Color as Health Indicator
by Ron Kurtus (20 May 2005)*
The kidneys process liquids from what you have been eating and drinking, as well as material from various body processes. The resulting urine consists of water and dissolved waste material. Since some organ malfunctions or the effort to fight off a disease can results in excess waste material, the color of the urine can be an indicator of what you have been ingesting and the condition of your health. Certain colors can indicate problems, diseases or imbalances in your diet. 

Questions you may have include:

Of what does urine consist? 
What are abnormal colors for urine? 
What should you do if your urine is an abnormal color? 
This lesson will answer those questions. There is a mini-quiz at the end of this lesson.

*Urine * 
Urine consists of water and dissolved waste material from what you have been drinking and eating. It also includes dead blood cells and other material the body wants to eliminate.

The kidneys process the blood plasma, allowing water, sugars, vitamins, amino acids and other vital substances back into the bloodstream. They eliminate excess water, salts and minerals, as well as urea from protein digestion, uric acid, creatinine from muscle breakdown, hormone waste and toxins. Also eliminated is urochrome, which is a yellow pigment that comes from the processing of dead blood cells in the liver. 

The urochrome gives the urine a pale yellow color, which is its normal color.

*Abnormal colors*
Since the normal color of urine is pale yellow, variations can be an indication of health problems or be the result of certain foods that have been eaten.
*
Clear urine*
If a person has been drinking an excess of water or diuretics such as coffee or beer, the urine may have little or no color. Typically, it is nothing to worry about if it happens occasionally.

*Yellow urine* 
Excess sweating could result in the urine becoming a deeper yellow. Also, it is a sign that you have not been drinking enough liquids 

*Dark yellow urine * 
Liver problems or jaundice can cause the urine to become consistently a dark yellow color. Be sure you have been drinking enough fluids before jumping to conclusions. 

*Orange urine * 
People who eat too many carrots--like from a juicer--may see orange urine. Also, too much Vitamin C can turn the urine orange.

*Brown urine * 
Brown urine can an indication of a serious condition. It could be caused by liver disease, hepatitis, melanoma cancer, or copper poisoning. Other symptoms from those ailments should also be considered as indicators. But note that if you had recently eaten fava beans or taken a laxative, your urine also could turn brown.

*Greenish urine*
A urinary tract infection, bile problems and certain drugs can cause the urine to turn greenish. A brighter green color is an indication of an excess of B vitamins.

*Blue urine*
Urine with a bluish tint can be caused by a psuedomonas bacterial infection. It can also be an indication of high levels of calcium.

*Reddish urine*
There are a number of things that can cause the urine to have a red tint.

*Blood*
A small amount of blood in the urine can give it a red tint. Sometimes droplets of blood are seen. A bladder infection, kidney stones or bladder stones can result in urine with red in it. Also, a slight injury to the bladder or kidney can result in bleeding into the urine. Some professional boxers have been known to pass blood in their urine after a fight.

If you see what looks like blood in your urine, it is a good idea to go to the doctor to check the condition.


----------



## GFR (Nov 13, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> My piss comes out flouresant yellow with all the vitamins I take.
> I don't think its sopposed to be dark at all.
> 
> 
> ...


I don't put my face in or near my urine so I couldn't say


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2005)

Men stand so I guess your further away, I squat so I can smell it since it's closer.


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 13, 2005)

Blue urine tastes like a blue berry slurpie.


----------



## GFR (Nov 13, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Men stand so I guess your further away, *I squat* so I can smell it since it's closer.


I make all my bitches squat when they pee....
Just a bad habit of mine I picked up in Prison.


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 13, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I make all my bitches squat when they pee....
> Just a bad habit of mine I picked up in Prison.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2005)




----------



## dougnukem (Nov 13, 2005)

Yea, my urine always gets yellower (is that really a word?) a little while after I take my multi-vitamin.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2005)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Yea, my urine always gets yellower (is that really a word?) a little while after I take my multi-vitamin.


Thats normal, whats not normal is that I get this urge to go back into the toilet to retrieve the lost supplements....shit, why let it go to waste?


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 13, 2005)

I always thought dark yellow/orange was a sign of dehydration? Bright/florecent yellow usually happens from vitamins.

 How much water are you drinking each day?


----------



## dougnukem (Nov 14, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Thats normal, whats not normal is that I get this urge to go back into the toilet to retrieve the lost supplements....shit, why let it go to waste?


Use a coffee filter, it will catch the extra vitamins for you.


----------



## njc (Nov 14, 2005)

High levels of B vitamins and Niacin can make your urine more yellow


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 14, 2005)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Use a coffee filter, it will catch the extra vitamins for you.


Thats an idea.  
I wonder if the same could said about peanuts.


----------



## strongpointe85 (Nov 14, 2005)

njc said:
			
		

> High levels of B vitamins and Niacin can make your urine more yellow




Yes it is definitely the excess B vitamins being pissed out that your body has no need for. I currently take GNC Mega Men Multis in the morning and at night with breakfast and supper and i notice my piss looking rather radioactive as well


----------



## Hlanderr (Nov 15, 2005)

ahaha yeah thats what i take

so there is also another case of radioactive piss.... kinda soothing to know im not alone! aha


where you from man? im in amherst ma (Umass of course)


----------



## ness (Dec 6, 2005)

Sounds like you guys have this topic pretty much covered but we just did a lab report on this one in my Physiology class. (im a nursing student) My book says:
"Freshly voided urine is generally clear and pale yellow to amber in color.  This normal yellow color is due to urochrome, a pigment metabolite arising from the body's destruction of hemoglobin.  As a rule, color variations from pale yellow to deeper amber indicate the relative concentration of solutes to water in the urine.  The greater the solute concentration, the deeper the color. Abnormal urine color may be due to certain foods such as beets, various drugs, bile, or blood"
If you are really concerned about it you can always go to your doctor and have a urinalysis done.  Pretty simple and would cover not only the physical characteristics but the inorganic/organic constituents as well.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 28, 2005)

jora1 said:
			
		

> Hello Everybody ,
> This is very gernal problem that urine color is dark yellow.because i have passed from this problem so i want to say something about urine.Urine consists of water and dissolved waste material . It also includes dead blood cells and other material the body wants to eliminate.these eliminate resources like sugar, vitamins , amino acid etc is done by kidney.so if you want to save from urine problem then you should have Dibenzyline drug.this have various warnnings and side effects information.


It smells like spam.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 28, 2005)

"The water is so yellow, I'm a healthy student...
Indebted and so grateful, Vacuum out the fluids"

~Kurt Cobain~


----------



## Jodi (Dec 28, 2005)

It is the Riboflavin in the B Vitamins which is in your multi-vitamin.  It won't cause you any problems.  Your body is just ridding itself of what it doesn't need.  To make sure it is the mulit you could stop taking it for a few days and see if your urine goes back to normal color.


----------

